# Why doesn't anyone make any detailed military transport stock?



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I am new to G scale but not new to model trains as I was a collector of Lionel as a child. What gets me is why none of the manufactuers can make any detailed military transport stock. Especially with in last 10 years with all the wars going on and rise of you tube there are a lot of picture and videos of trains trainsporting our nation military around the country. Now before anyone comes back and says USA Trains has their military series I consider that more of a novelty and more focused on WWII. I want to see someone make detailed DODX flat cars with detailed modern military equipment on them. There are a lot of detailed military models out there like the "Forces of valor" series (yes they make a lot of WWII but they also produced a lot of mordern stuff too that isn't shown on their site anymore), that could be used on those detailed cars. With what seems like every other piece of rollling stock there is being out there why is there no representation of this?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Joseph, 

Most things they don't make though. Times are tight and the hobby isn't quite booming along as it was a few years back. In fact a few manufacturers and plenty of hobby shops are having a real hard time surviving. Only a few of the more successful companies are likely to bring out new models but many won't be investing great expenditure and tooling up new model designs so I think you will have to mainly get used to what you see at present while it lasts! There are however many modern military models around in various scales and perhaps you will have to devise a way of making the DODX flats yourself somehow. After all it is only one design and the military cargo can all be all bought. 
Are they the flats with the buckeye trucks? 

Check this out:
http://www.thegalline.com/Page13trucks.html 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 










Andrew


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to venture a guess but I would say the market isn't big enough to support it? There's lots of standard equipment that isn't made let alone specialty equipment. 
Terry


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Posted By Garratt on 04 Apr 2013 07:16 AM 
Joseph, 

Most things they don't make though. Times are tight and the hobby isn't quite booming along as it was a few years back. In fact a few manufacturers and plenty of hobby shops are having a real hard time surviving. Only a few of the more successful companies are likely to bring out new models but many won't be investing great expenditure and tooling up new model designs so I think you will have to mainly get used to what you see at present while it lasts! . 
Andrew 
Andrew,

You bring up a very good point and what you say is the reason I almost did not get into this hobby. I guess one of the big questions I am trying to answer is, what is the future, will this hobby eventually die off all together due to lack of "stuff" and costs or is it possible that it will kick up again especially with the baby boomers moving into the retirement age brackets where they have the time, stability, and more available free cash. This hobby seems to be best suited for those more established and settled versus those who plan to move around a bit to improve their work possition etc. I am turning to 1/32 scale "toys" for scene's and such as getting 1/29 (G Gauge) stuff is difficult at best. I am hoping that as the baby boomers come to age as they are now, hence why I am in this hobby (we made the decission a couple years ago, we would keep this house until we pass) that the manufactors are thinking of that and stay in the game and wait out the slump. 

Pj


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I understand that the hobby has suffered due to the economy and most folks not having the money to spend on it at the moment but that is starting to turn around. As much as I would like to make it myself unfortunately no one makes a very long flat car and haven't seen any trucks with triple axels available. The cars do come in two flavors though as seen here: 

http://images.brasstrains.com/news/il/DODX-flat-car.jpg 
http://www.trainweb.org/marcrailfan/dodx42384.jpg 

I don't know maybe its just me but I think this would be a great new load to simulate.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

One question I have in relation the the hobby for those who have been in it for many years is: Most of the stuff (track, engines, cars, etc) have been greatly reduced in price according to all the web sites. Just for examples and I am not being more than 80% accurate on numbers I am using in my examples:

Track is about 50-60% marked down. What I now pay 2 or 3 hundred for, the MSRP shows about 6-9 hundred, cars I buy for $60 where at one time as high as $119, engines is somecases are 50-60% lower.

So conslusion on my part is wow either those MSRP prices were never charged making the discounted statements a bunch of hoo haa, or, I am really getting into this at a great time, and you folks that have paid those kind of prices are sure rich, as I would ever pay those original prices. I could lay out a 1000' of HO track and consider replacable after one season for about 25% of the costs. 

But I must say right now I am glad I got into G Gauge just for the fun and with my age even if it did implode, I would be gone before my current and future purchases became broken. 

Pj


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I hope it doesn't implode I am just getting into the hobby. With that said I don't think it will as it is down to only three manufactures these days anyway, and with so few I would think that they have enough business to keep going. My hope is that now that the economy is picking back up people will start buying more and they will start coming out with new items again. What is sad is that in this scale you don't see many independant folks trying to create rolling stock in this scale for sale on their own like you see for the HO scale.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Posted By josephunh on 04 Apr 2013 09:03 AM 
I hope it doesn't implode I am just getting into the hobby. With that said I don't think it will as it is down to only three manufactures these days anyway, and with so few I would think that they have enough business to keep going. My hope is that now that the economy is picking back up people will start buying more and they will start coming out with new items again. What is sad is that in this scale you don't see many independant folks trying to create rolling stock in this scale for sale on their own like you see for the HO scale. 

I agree with you on all you said. That is why I went in to it myself. And like I said, since I like you are very new to this hobby, we may have got in at the right time due to the price roll backs. 
Pj


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Pj, 
Since large discount dealers and the internet there has always been the 'recommended retail price' and the 'street price'. Only suckers ever pay the former which is really just a formality these days as traditional distribution of goods have changed over the years. 
The future of the hobby, not sure but a lot of people that model trains grew up with them in the 60s when they were first made for the masses. There are so many other things that fly around and do all sorts of wiz bang things, so I think trains are a bit boring for some these days. That is why it is important for trains to be a part of kids imagination when they are young, 'Thomas' has probably seeded many to get involved a bit later in life once they settle down we would hope. 

Joseph, 
I put a link above to a site that can supply the 3 axle buckeye trucks. They are lazer cut. The prices are on the page, You get the wheels elsewhere. The flat cars themselves would not be too difficult to make. They are very simple. Once you jig up you could make a heap of them! Enough for an Army in fact. 

Andrew


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pjhinde on 04 Apr 2013 08:54 AM 
One question I have in relation the the hobby for those who have been in it for many years is: Most of the stuff (track, engines, cars, etc) have been greatly reduced in price according to all the web sites. Just for examples and I am not being more than 80% accurate on numbers I am using in my examples:

Track is about 50-60% marked down. What I now pay 2 or 3 hundred for, the MSRP shows about 6-9 hundred, cars I buy for $60 where at one time as high as $119, engines is somecases are 50-60% lower.

So conslusion on my part is wow either those MSRP prices were never charged making the discounted statements a bunch of hoo haa, or, I am really getting into this at a great time, and you folks that have paid those kind of prices are sure rich, as I would ever pay those original prices. I could lay out a 1000' of HO track and consider replacable after one season for about 25% of the costs. 

But I must say right now I am glad I got into G Gauge just for the fun and with my age even if it did implode, I would be gone before my current and future purchases became broken. 

Pj 

PJ,

MSRP and actual street prices in large scale have always been like this. That's why almost no one in the hobby pays attention to the MSRP but instead refers the actual street prices. Bachmann trains is one such company that has MSRP much higher than actual street prices. So you think you're getting a deal, but in fact your not...

Craig


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Andrew I appriciate the link but the car body would still be a problem as I in no way have the talent or tools to create something like that.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been making a military train, based on my time in the Army and National Guard. I've found 1/32nd scale models to use. Most military models are 1/35 and look sort of small on flatcars, in my opinion.








The two K-line Geeps, they were already O.D.









I have two of the old K-line 1/32nd Geeps, Aristo boxcar and tank cars. I made the Sealand trailer(had those in my convoys in Vietnam) and the tank for my time in the local guard unit.








Cobra choppers used to escort my POL convoys. This is an old Revell 1/32nd kit I got off ebay and found new decals for the Vietnam era online.








I used a MDC caboose to make my Army one. Stan did the tC decals for me. I did make a full interior(crazy!)








I made a M-151 armored jeep like I had in my convoys. I used a Testors 1/32nd M-38 jeep as a base. Changed the grill/fenders/wheel openings.
I am using a old Renwal 5 ton wrecker kit for my gun truck build. I'm doing Snoopy, a gun truck in my company, since you did not see the bed sides.








Snoopy in Vietnam, circa 1970.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Jerry nice job there. Another place to look for models is here: 

http://www.forcesofvalor.com/ 

They have a great about of stuff as well. I would use their modern gear for a train if I could find a proper DODX flatcar.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pjhinde on 04 Apr 2013 08:54 AM 
One question I have in relation the the hobby for those who have been in it for many years is: Most of the stuff (track, engines, cars, etc) have been greatly reduced in price according to all the web sites. Just for examples and I am not being more than 80% accurate on numbers I am using in my examples:

Track is about 50-60% marked down. What I now pay 2 or 3 hundred for, the MSRP shows about 6-9 hundred, cars I buy for $60 where at one time as high as $119, engines is somecases are 50-60% lower.

So conslusion on my part is wow either those MSRP prices were never charged making the discounted statements a bunch of hoo haa, or, I am really getting into this at a great time, and you folks that have paid those kind of prices are sure rich, as I would ever pay those original prices. I could lay out a 1000' of HO track and consider replacable after one season for about 25% of the costs. 

But I must say right now I am glad I got into G Gauge just for the fun and with my age even if it did implode, I would be gone before my current and future purchases became broken. 

Pj 

Prices are not at all down, anywhere in the hobby..in fact, nearly all prices are WAY up year after year..
right now, most everything in the hobby is at an all-time high..

5 to 7 years ago Aristocraft and USA Trains brass track was $2.25 a foot, new..
It has been going up every year, and its now its a ridiculous $5.50 to $7.50 a foot..

In 2002 to 2006 I bought four Bachmann Big Haulers (10th Anniversary 4-6-0's) for $125 each..
Now they are $225. (still a good deal though!  one of the few things I consider a good deal)

All USA Trains diesels are up about $50 each from 3 years ago..
same with Aristo locos..Aristo SD45 was $335 3 years ago, now its $380 (trainworld)
and the list goes on..

Im sure there are a few models that have gone down, (the Bachmann forney appears to be down slightly, although still too much for me..)
but anything that is down in price is a minority..nearly everything is up..and up a lot in most cases.

(and yes, MSRP prices are absolutely meaningless, and always have been..they aren't even relevant to this discussion..
just ignore MSRP completely, it means nothing.)

Scot


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

w.reindeerpass.com/militaryseries.aspx The USA Trains military line is pretty nice.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Treeman I started this post off discussing the USA Trains line. While its a nice novelty set it not very detailed as compared to the rest of USA Trains offerings, nor does it really have a lot of the modern military vehicles.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry, That's what happens when I skim over a thread. The USA offering looks pretty good to most of us at 10'. And the WW II items fit into may layouts. Buy the more modern equipment and load on flat cars.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Most likely because they are not popular with the Modern Hip crowd.................


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

DODX flats in G scale









That's funny. They're not even available in HO scale. Well there is/was plans to make some in resin, but I'm not sure if they ever were actually made. And I don't think they were going to make the correct trucks. But at least HO does have quality military equipment from pretty much all eras.

I haven't seen much in the way for G scale. Doing a very quick search on eBay, I found an M1A Abrams in 1:32 scale and a 1:27 Humvee. But not knowing what "G" scale you model (1:32, 1:29, 1:22.5, 1:20.3, other) I'm not sure either will work. And you still need the flats to put these on. Maybe a custom model maker would be up to the task as a flat car isn't too difficult to fabricate. The trucks would be tough.


Below is a photo of the late 1950s era military base on my HO layout. I have some Roco Minitanks military equipment for the flats. But I have yet to paint and decal this equipment.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

San Juan challenge accepted!!!


http://union-terminal-imports.com/2012/03/27/dodx-flat-car-painted-hand-made-samples/top-view_paint/

Ok now that that was settled now can we have a G scale ones?


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I would like the car in 1:29 scale but realize will need to get vehicles in 1:32


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, nice find. 


I never heard of them. Of course now sold out. Not my modelling era and probably pricey being brass. But man do those look great.

A set of those with Roco/Herpa M1A Abrams, Bradleys, Humvees, etc... would look great.

OK, now back to G scale


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By josephunh on 04 Apr 2013 04:56 PM 
San Juan challenge accepted!!!


http://union-terminal-imports.com/2012/03/27/dodx-flat-car-painted-hand-made-samples/top-view_paint/

Ok now that that was settled now can we have a G scale ones?


They are hand made ones. It says: *DODX Flat Car – painted hand made samples*

Andrew


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Garret if you look further on the site they produced a bunch for sale but are currently sold out, hopefully they will make more for those who model in HO. The post I happened to link to was when they had gotten some of their samples in to show folks.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Joseph, you still have options though... 


A/ Get the skill to model your own as they are simple and the components are commercially available.
B/ Pay a professional modeler to make them for you.
C/ Make do with what is currently available like most have to.
D/ Be patient for someone to make a limited custom batch and pre-order, pay the price or miss out.
E/ Get them half price from online dealers once the main manufacturers have saturated the market.


A, B and C you can do now. D and E you will have to wait, perhaps for a very long time. 
Them's the facts.









If you want long flatcars you might be lucky and find some of these LGB ones. Not so common now.







I know they are not as modern as the ones you are after or as detailed as you would like. I had a pile of Santa Fe ones a few years back but sold them all for about half of what people are asking now. They flat was 22.5" long which scales to about 54' in 1:29. Not sure exactly what scale they were though.
LGB also had a eight axle center depressed car but again, they will be hard to find. Good luck!
Flats 40540, 41540, 42540, 43540, 45540. 8 axle center depressed 42580

http://www.pshobbiesandmodelshop.co...-1277.html 











Andrew


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 05 Apr 2013 11:43 PM 
The flat was 22.5" long which scales to about 54' in 1:29. Not sure exactly what scale they were though.


Andrew
That would be perfect for 1:29 scale as this type of flat (GSC) was 54'.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Posted By San Juan on 06 Apr 2013 02:40 PM 
Posted By Garratt on 05 Apr 2013 11:43 PM 
The flat was 22.5" long which scales to about 54' in 1:29. Not sure exactly what scale they were though.


Andrew


That would be perfect for 1:29 scale as this type of flat (GSC) was 54'.


Matt,

I just went to your link, wow one heck of a G Gauge layout, great work, I wish I had that much space. Very cool...

Pj


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Pj


----------

